
Show HN: Suto – Expert advice on products via SMS - Nimsical
http://asksuto.com/
======
mwetzler
Cool idea! I just submitted a question and I'm waiting for an answer :)

Just wanted to provide some feedback. On the screen that says "Thanks for
texting Suto! You'll get a response shortly.", there is a section that says
"Here are some other questions being answered now:"

It's blank!

That makes it seem like no one is using it, or something is broken. I really
like the idea of having some examples, there, though. Maybe just switch to
some good examples rather than a feed?

~~~
Nimsical
Hey!

Thanks for the feedback, I just realized that the feed is still there on
mobile. We were supposed to take it out (mainly because we wanted to give some
more relevant examples instead).

Hope you enjoy the answer that's about to come your way!

------
Nimsical
Hey HN - I'm one of the creators of Suto. I created it because I needed to buy
a projector and spent hours researching the best projectors and still couldn't
make a decision. I finally asked my friend who knows a lot about projectors,
and he gave me a super simple answer. So I thought it would be cool to have a
friend like that for everything.

Would love to hear your feedback on Suto's helpfulness/experience, or any
questions you have!

------
brahnema
This is an awesome solution to a pretty painful problem for me. The way I buy
something is I typically spend 90% of my time researching and deciding what to
buy and just 10% on actually finding the best place to buy it and pulling the
trigger. Most millennials I know do the same and spend a lot of time on
researching products, which is definitely time consuming. Pretty cool to see a
viable solution here. Giving it a try now!

~~~
dynofuz
Why not look at product review ratings or narrow down the product based on the
features you want? Is it that you don't know what features are important? I'm
interested because I also do work with product search

~~~
Nimsical
A lot of times, folks who don't know much about a certain industry just don't
know what to look for. It's also a rather lengthy process.

I'm super interested to hear what / how you do product search! Feel free to
shoot me an email at nima@asksuto.com if you're up for a quick chat!

